# Bandsaw Sled



## hombre4 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello; I am in need of some plans for building a Bandsaw Sled. I have done a search and come up empty handed. Could someone please point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance for any and all help.




Archie


----------



## DFM (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=SNYC,SNYC:2004-20,SNYC:en&q=bandsaw+sled

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/sl/aw_bandsaw_resaw_main.htm?1009130201181825


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 27, 2006)

Archie, I'm not sure what kind you're looking for, but here's one I made.




<br />

No real plans for it, but you should be able to figure it our from the photo and I'll answer any questions I can.


----------



## guts (Jul 27, 2006)

Billy,i'm not archie but i have a few questions if i may?is the knob just for pushing?do you have something on the underneath side that fits in the slot?what is the block with the two screws in it for?what is the blue material and what is it's purpose?sorry for butting in Arch. but i also need a sled,thanks.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />is the knob just for pushing? - <b>No, it's used to hold the stop block in place for making repetative cuts.</b>
> 
> do you have something on the underneath side that fits in the slot? - <b>Yes, I made a 3/4" runner out of Oak and set it perpendicular to the sled.</b>
> ...


----------



## blodal (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is an article in the IAP Library.

http://www.penturners.org/content/cutoffsled.pdf


----------



## Buzz (Jul 28, 2006)

Mine is similar to the one in the IAP library but with the addition of a couple of "channels" using scrap strips on the operator side of the fence to lay out the cut blanks in the order that they are cut when doing a batch.  Being able to lay them out like this immediately after cutting allows me to do quite a few before stopping to number them and mark them for grain alignment.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, I could have added a stop block to my jig!  D'oh!  Oh well, there's always next time...


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, and the channel even lets me use a hold down on smaller pieces. [] Always looking out for the fingers! I like them attached!


----------



## leehljp (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice sled. I haven't even considered one until now. Thanks for posting the picts of it.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 2, 2006)

You know, a couple rows of t-nuts would make great places to unse some of those hold down clamps that Rockler and others sell. Hmmmm.... []


----------

